# Kirby epic yarn



## YouPieToo? (Oct 14, 2010)

So is anyone gonna get Kirbys epic yarn? it come out in 4 or 5 more day!

Since its coming out 11 days after my Birthday im just gonna get it for that ocassion when i get my new Tv (But the wii doesn't have Hd anyway! Yeah i went there!  :r)


fftopic: And If you PreOrder Dk returns you get a banana pouch. lots of good 1ST PARTY Wii games coming out this year 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Don't ask why im hating on the wii this much.... well now your gonna ask anyway .</div>


----------



## KoolKitteh (Oct 14, 2010)

I will definatly get Kirby epic yarn


Off topic: and I am pre-ordering DK retuns cuz of banana pouch(I was gonna just get it now I have a reason to pre order!!)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll probably end up driving down to the mall to pick up a copy of Epic Yarn and spend the fifty bucks I got for my b-day. It better be worth it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 14, 2010)

wii doesn't have awful graphics.. they're just not truly next-gen/1080p HD. the screen being nice is just a plus.

I'm getting this.  kirby = <3


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm wanting to, but I can't afford it ;A;


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> wii doesn't have awful graphics.. they're just not truly next-gen/1080p HD. the screen being nice is just a plus.
> 
> I'm getting this.  kirby = <3


Yeah, and if you have an HDTV with a really good upscaler and component cables for your Wii, it practically looks HD anyway. My Wii looks gorgeous on our Sharp TV.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it'll just stretch them to fit, which i hate, but it doesn't look bad by any means.  it's just me being anal about the resolution fitting the screen.

HD looks eerie, in my opinion.  at least, realistic, detailed HD.  when stones reflect light because there's water splashed on them, it just looks too real, which i guess is up to personal taste.

wii graphics can be done right.  wii sports is hardly HD, though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

The wii has okay graphics. Look at the Ultimate Alliance 2 and Shattered Dimensions movie/cutscenes as well as the Other M cutscenes. They are spectacular, and look somewhat HD already.


----------



## Pear (Oct 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, not trying to start a flame war, but the HD component cables don't work. 
The wii's GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) doesn't have an HD port and isn't capable of processing HD images, ergo, no difference between standard and HD.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 14, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's how the picture is transmitted, making it clearer.

not hd, but a least it's being transferred in a high quality way.  i guess.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 14, 2010)

Will definitely pick this up eventually, but so many other games coming out that I want. ;-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll be getting it on release.


----------



## David (Oct 14, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for saving me the hassle of straightening him myself.


----------



## williamd (Oct 14, 2010)

Im getting it after it comes out


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 14, 2010)

So is there anything special you get for pre-ordering epic?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> So is there anything special you get for pre-ordering epic?


Unless you do it Amazon, probably not. I think Amazon is giving out like $10 or $20 video game credit towards your next video game purchase. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy you sure would've told him what's what about his opinion.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 15, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never claimed that my Wii can output full HD video with component cables. I know that's not possible. But component cables certainly do do something. Without component cables, the highest resolution you can get is 480i, which is standard definition, and doesn't look all that great on an HDTV. With component cables, however, the Wii can output at 480p, which still isn't HD, but it is ED (enhanced definition). The difference between 480i and 480p may not sound like much, but trust me, it is. If I play my Wii in 480i, it looks extremely blurry and stretched out. But in 480p, everything's very clear and defined, and it looks near HD.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 15, 2010)

Europe release? Yeah I'll definitely get it.


----------



## David (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


incoming fanboy flame war.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy tye making a comment sure is gonna be a flame war.
you'd better prepare your enthralling one liners, tye might have his flaming ammunition loaded for just the occasion.

if a flame war starts about a component cable making or breaking the Wii being HD, you guys are just itching to flame tye.

we all know it doesn't make up for the wii's way below next-gen graphics, tye even said so himself in that post, but it does make the output much crisper, which is a large step up, HD or not.

but eh.

all about them HDMI cables, mirite?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 15, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/dE7KTBb0lzg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/dE7KTBb0lzg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not itching to flame Tye. I respect his opinion, but he's clearly *censored.3.0*ing wrong. The Wii has the *censored.2.0*tiest graphics this gen. Why it wasn't HD, I don't know. Hey, maybe the next generation of the Wii will have HD, while the others will probably have glorious 3D.  ;-)


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your read his post, the first sentence said "I never claimed that my Wii can output full HD video with component cables."

whut.

@ megaman, oh god what is this i don't even.
why is all video game music becoming orchestrated Q.Q

it's great.. but i really hope there's some "old style" music that you would've seen on the SNES or N64 or something.  better quality of course, but not so.. "HD/realistic"

either way, it'll probably fit into the new style/theme.  good stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The song goes really well with the dancing black man in Aaron's signature.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW71cZ1q-ac


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your = you  oh god why can't i type today

a wink at the end doesn't signify sarcasm in the first line, does it? :/ cuz if it does, lord save us all.

oh god green greens D:
why is it all so real? Q.Q
i guess it's a change of pace.. but it all seems to have a grand piano and flutes


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLiC1Cga1nA&feature=related


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wink signifies sarcasm. Q.Q


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it still feels so wrong..

it'll fit once i'm playing it, i hope/assume.


----------



## Pear (Oct 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/dE7KTBb0lzg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/dE7KTBb0lzg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


I like it. It sounds like Animal Crossing and Pokemon's music had a baby.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's clear that you, along with others, are in fact just itching to start a flame war with me, because you're changing the subject, purposely trying to tick me off and get me on a rant. I entered this thread replying to Psychonaut's comment about the graphics of the game, stating that they don't look awful, as he said, and that they looks very near HD with component cables. I was not in any way trying to ignite any kind of war, I was merely agreeing with Psychonaut. But then Pear and David had to call me off and tell me that component cables don't do *censored.2.0*, which is completely wrong, so I corrected them. Again, still not trying to start a flame war. But now you go and change the subject to flat out bashing the Wii, which you know will piss me off.

I shouldn't have to say anything in response, because you all should know my stance on the matter by now, but because I know you'll only keep egging me on, I might as well give my two cents. The Wii, while not being able to output at true HD, is still capable of some pretty damn good looking graphics (Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid: Other M, Kirby's Epic Yarn...just to name a few), and whether a game is in HD or not should not affect how fun or enjoyable a game is. Of course, looking nice is always a plus, but I'm sure plenty of you guys play some oldschool games from time to time, and even though the graphics are vastly inferior to today's games, they're still every bit as fun to play, right?

As for why the Wii doesn't support HD... There's a simple explanation for it. For one, at the time of the Wii's development, HDTV wasn't even near as standard as it is today. Also, Nintendo was taking a huge risk with Wii. They were afraid that the idea of motion control in video games wouldn't take off very well with consumers, and that they would be facing another Virtual Boy-like flop. So, they did everything they could to make the console more appealing and affordable to everyone, which means they had to cut costs. By excluding HD output, they were able to cut costs of both the console itself and the development costs of the games. A smart move to make if you're unsure if your next big thing might be a total failure. Better to lose less money than more, right? But, of course, the Wii was a huge success, even without HD support, which goes to show that resolution isn't everything. And you might want to rethink your little comment about Nintendo being behind in graphics on the next generation of consoles, too, because Nintendo has made it clear that whatever their next console may be, it will support the standards of the time, even if that means skipping the HD stage altogether.

And, no, you're not getting any more out of me than that, so don't bother. If I'm gonna post in this thread again, it will be about the subject of the thread, Kirby's Epic Yarn, not arguing over video game console graphics.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2010)

and then Tye built another great wall. Tye, this is purely constructive criticism, but you need to shorten your posts and get straight to the point, you're not typing a report and this is TBT where half of the users are braindead kids in highschool.

and aaron isn't helping at all. because the problem is; he didn't actually read it he just posted a picture to seem funny and get a laugh when really it just proves my point about braindead kids in highschool.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> and then Tye built another great wall. Tye, this is purely constructive criticism, but you need to shorten your posts and get straight to the point, you're not typing a report and this is TBT where half of the users are braindead kids in highschool.
> 
> and aaron isn't helping at all. because the problem is; he didn't actually read it he just posted a picture to seem funny and get a laugh when really it just proves my point about braindead kids in highschool.


That's because he missed the part where I told everyone it was sarcasm a few posts down.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's clear that you, along with others, are in fact just itching to start a flame war with me, because you're changing the subject, purposely trying to tick me off and get me on a rant. I entered this thread replying to Psychonaut's comment about the graphics of the game, stating that they don't look awful, as he said, and that they looks very near HD with component cables. I was not in any way trying to ignite any kind of war, I was merely agreeing with Psychonaut. But then Pear and David had to call me off and tell me that component cables don't do *censored.2.0*, which is completely wrong, so I corrected them. Again, still not trying to start a flame war. But now you go and change the subject to flat out bashing the Wii, which you know will piss me off.
> 
> I shouldn't have to say anything in response, because you all should know my stance on the matter by now, but because I know you'll only keep egging me on, I might as well give my two cents. The Wii, while not being able to output at true HD, is still capable of some pretty damn good looking graphics (Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid: Other M, Kirby's Epic Yarn...just to name a few), and whether a game is in HD or not should not affect how fun or enjoyable a game is. Of course, looking nice is always a plus, but I'm sure plenty of you guys play some oldschool games from time to time, and even though the graphics are vastly inferior to today's games, they're still every bit as fun to play, right?
> 
> ...


my face when you say I said the wi's graphics are awful being the reason you came into the thread.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=9007258&t=7424846

a far cry from that, i believe.  i just stated they aren't true, 1080p HD, not that they didn't look good.  hell, i am surprised the wii can generate those graphics, really.

the second paragraph has been stated many times since windwaker's release, and is getting a bit hackneyed imo.  but true, nonetheless.

at third paragraph, i hadn't thought of it like that, and that does actually make sense.  but it's still a point against nintendo, since it leaves them out of a lot of games that gamers want to play.  of course there's first party games by the boatful, and a fair list of second/third party support, but it sadly can't shake a stick at the support the xbox/ps3 has gotten in comparison.  that being said, now that nintendo is unloading all their secrets onto us (E3 this year, holy *censored.2.0* what did nintendo just say? five/six new games, and a new console bringing 3D?  hold onto your butts.), i can't help but feel like this is how nintendo should be all of the time.  of course there has to be a swap of quality vs quantity, but they couldn't have.. y'know.. given us one or two of these titles a little earlier, instead of bundling them all up at one time?  oh well.

so long as nintendo is going to jump on board with the new HD standard, or at least support it, that problem/complaint should vanish, if it's done properly.  otherwise, oh god.

& k.  the topic was pretty focused till this, but cool.

the music, oh god the music. Q.Q

@ aaron, that sarcasm was so awful i almost choked


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, maybe I made it too serious, and needed more LOLOLKIDDIEGAEMSGRAFICS.
It's a working progress though.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 15, 2010)

gameplay over graphics boys


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/reusing old theme


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>working progress
>work in progress
>mfw

no, it's that it was at the opposite end of your post..


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2010)

I read a review and, you can't die?
That's....that's..not cool at all. >:


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I read a review and, you can't die?
> That's....that's..not cool at all. >:


when is this game dropping?

do want, regardless.

wario land 2 is an excellent game, even with infinite health.


----------



## Rawburt (Oct 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I read a review and, you can't die?
> That's....that's..not cool at all. >:


It's a Kirby game, you shouldn't really be dieing that much anyway.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 15, 2010)

HNNNGH I WANT THIS GAME SO BADLY

There was a demo at ComicCon but I didn't get to play because the lines were so long. :c

I guess I'll wait until Christmas, since my Wii's at home anyway. u__u


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Sunday.

@Rawb: Yeah, but according to this stream I watched, even the AI isn't good. It looked to me that they make no attempts of stopping you, because all they did was walk back and forth. I wouldn't mind not dying if the AI at least attempted to get you, but if they just stand there pacing, I don't think that's fun at all :-(


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 16, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

what?

I really hope that there's some kind of challenge.. being a candy-coated game on the outside is all well and good, but being so easy a blind person could beat it eventually is.. kinda insulting.

Wario Land 2 was so frustrating, if you wanted to get everything.  the challenges/puzzles to find treasures = oh god why can't i just jump up there?


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 16, 2010)

The game's gonna be about as challenging as any Kirby game; not exactly very difficult. But you shouldn't be worrying about difficulty (especially if you're a Kirby fan), because the game more than makes up for the lack of difficulty in other areas. Besides, it's supposed to be a relaxing game.

And just look at these reviews: http://www.metacritic.com/game/wii/kirbys-epic-yarn/critic-reviews


----------



## Zangy (Oct 16, 2010)

this game is 4 babys


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 16, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> this game is 4 babys


Pfhahaha.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 16, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> this game is 4 babys


And you're on an Animal Crossing forum why?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually, Bryko's right.
As far as I know, Kirby games are geared towards children, but they have some aspects that will only appeal to older audiences. I guess you can compare it to Pokemon, where the IV and EV Training and the competitive plays and strategies are the aspects geared towards older audiences.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 16, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Actually, Bryko's right.
> As far as I know, Kirby games are geared towards children, but they have some aspects that will only appeal to older audiences. I guess you can compare it to Pokemon, where the IV and EV Training and the competitive plays and strategies are the aspects geared towards older audiences.


which means it isn't a game for babbys.
pokemon is serious business.
kirby used to be.  i really hope nintendo didn't *censored.3.0* up kirby, this time.

THIS IS ALL GOIN' TO HELL


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 16, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> this game is 4 babys


your point being..


----------



## Pear (Oct 16, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> this game is 4 babys


I love CoD, Halo, and other stuff, 
but things like Viva Pinata and Animal Crossing are da *censored.2.0* too.


----------



## Micah (Oct 17, 2010)

First person shooters are for babies.

See, I can do it to? But really, Kirby may be cartoony and easier than some games, but that doesn't make it "for babies".


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gonna run out and get this after I finish my homework. /excitement


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 17, 2010)

Kirby's Epic Yawn is more like it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 17, 2010)

So worth it. I love this game so far! It's like LBP + Kirby with a more fluid motion.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So worth it. I love this game so far! It's like LBP + Kirby with a more fluid motion.


IT'S OUT?

OH SH-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Oct 17 2010, 08:55:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Todays. I ran out to Target and got it. Amazing game. I so wish I had someone to 2P with.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would've figured that out earlier if my laptop was fixed. >.>


----------



## YouPieToo? (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to hear people like it, and that it didn't fail


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 17, 2010)

I hate this game, so far.

my little brother went and got it, i didn't know he was going to.  multiplayer is about the same as super mario bros. wii, so it's hit or miss, depending on who you're playing with.  my little brother kept using the yarn-lasso to grab my character.. so it was not fun.

I'll replay the levels I've already done in single player, for hope of this game being better when you aren't being nudged/thrown around constantly, with the help of the screen being.. y'know.. letting you see where you're trying to go.

it's easy.  very, very easy.
very.

I like the streak thing, though it's kinda pointless/i haven't seen the use of it, and hope that later levels use the spikes (which are the only thing i've seen that hurts you) a lot more, so that i at least have something to worry about avoiding.

really hope it gets better.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 17, 2010)

I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT

:<

Idc if it's too easy. Hard doesn't ALWAYS = fun


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 18, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I hate this game, so far.
> 
> my little brother went and got it, i didn't know he was going to.  multiplayer is about the same as super mario bros. wii, so it's hit or miss, depending on who you're playing with.  my little brother kept using the yarn-lasso to grab my character.. so it was not fun.
> 
> ...


Did everything fit my description?


----------



## TommySnow (Oct 18, 2010)

I soo want it :L Looks 'Epic'


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2010)

If you're trying to the 100%, it's a bit like other Kirby games. it get progressively harder.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 18, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> wii doesn't have awful graphics.. they're just not truly next-gen/1080p HD. the screen being nice is just a plus.
> 
> I'm getting this.  kirby = <3


 :throwingrottenapples:  no system available ever has next gen graphics!!!

The very definition of something being the "next gen" means it can't be the current gen!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2010)

Also, has anyone notice how awesome the tracks are? I mean, they're almost SMG worthy.


----------



## Zangy (Oct 18, 2010)

who plays video games about yarn. my granma can do that. i want games where u kill pepel and there guts fly evrywhere


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 18, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're just not truly 1080p HD*


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 18, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you meant, just commenting that you are using the term next gen... when it is a current gen system... the terminology has been used by the industry like this and it annoys me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 18, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, i understood what you were saying/that it was just messing around, more or less.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 19, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> who plays video games about yarn. my granma can do that. i want games where u kill pepel and there guts fly evrywhere


You're quite "the one", aren't you?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 19, 2010)

much better in single player, and past the first two levels.

i *censored.3.0*ing hate getting hit near the end of the level, though.  i guess that's a bit of a challenge, since a good 1/3 of your collected coins/beads are dropped.

much better than playing it multiplayer, but i already feel like it's a bit repetitive, if only because there isn't the choice of abilities available to the player..

i understand they're trying to change it/make it different from all other kirby games, but.. i dunno.

feels like paper mario meets little big planet, imo.  the music sounds very similar/familiar, imo.

i dunno.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 19, 2010)

Was going to buy it, but I'm saving up for a PSP.


----------



## gerardo781 (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks fun. Might just rent it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 20, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Looks fun. Might just rent it.


probably a smart move, unless you're interested in collecting tons of beads to buy furniture and crap.

completionists, and such.


----------

